# Volunteer small grain in soybeans



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm getting frustrated with the amount of volunteer oats I'm getting in my double crop beans. I have already made 2 separate applications of roundup and I thought that would be all of it. Well I went and looked at my beans today and there is another flush of oats coming up......I sure hate to drive over these beans again since they are waist deep and will knock a bunch down but I don't guess I have any choice. What could I have sprayed to give me residual control of the volunteer oats but allow me to replant oats or wheat after soybean harvest in November?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well not to be a smart*ss but sound like you either lost a lot of oats over the sieve or the rotor.

Not sure about planting back to oats again this fall, but we always spray a burndown in the spring of 2-4d and Canopy for residual and have planted wheat that fall, but the canopy is applied in the spring at a half rate, might be too much of it left if applied when planting double crop beans.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Well not to be a smart*ss but sound like you either lost a lot of oats over the sieve or the rotor.
> 
> Not sure about planting back to oats again this fall, but we always spray a burndown in the spring of 2-4d and Canopy for residual and have planted wheat that fall, but the canopy is applied in the spring at a half rate, might be too much of it left if applied when planting double crop beans.


 This was my first time combining oats and I'm still learning on setting a combine. I knew I was losing some but it didn't look like this many. Not sure what I could have different.....had the air turned way low and the chaffer opened up pretty wide......was getting a lot of trash in the bin as well.

Typically double crop beans will be planted the end of June into early July and harvested early November and plant oats, wheat or barley right after combining. I plant oats because I normally make hay out of them the following spring.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

If ya sprayed twice already I bet ya got wheel marks in those beans... Hit em with roundup again if you think it's necessary. We spray twice and sometimes go back in for aphids. Once you get the wheel marks just keep following them. You won't need to worry bout running them down


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

bbos2 said:


> If ya sprayed twice already I bet ya got wheel marks in those beans... Hit em with roundup again if you think it's necessary. We spray twice and sometimes go back in for aphids. Once you get the wheel marks just keep following them. You won't need to worry bout running them down


 The beans have really bushed out since I sprayed last and I can't see most of the previous tracks. I don't guess I have much choice though because I imagine all that green growth from the oats underneath the beans would be a mess when it comes time to combine.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd be tempted to wait until a week before you wanted to combine them and gramoxone everything instead of repeated roundup applications in the same year but running over them now will result in a bit less loss.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> This was my first time combining oats and I'm still learning on setting a combine. I knew I was losing some but it didn't look like this many. Not sure what I could have different.....had the air turned way low and the chaffer opened up pretty wide......was getting a lot of trash in the bin as well.
> 
> Typically double crop beans will be planted the end of June into early July and harvested early November and plant oats, wheat or barley right after combining. I plant oats because I normally make hay out of them the following spring.


What machine were you using? Could have been rotor or cylinder loss then. Sounds like the sieves were open far enough and wit the lower airspeed should have blown any out.

We don't do a lot of small grains, but do cut enough rye so we don't have to buy cover crop seed.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> What machine were you using? Could have been rotor or cylinder loss then. Sounds like the sieves were open far enough and wit the lower airspeed should have blown any out.
> 
> We don't do a lot of small grains, but do cut enough rye so we don't have to buy cover crop seed.


 A little JD 3300 combine. There was no unthreshed grain left on the heads in the windrow of straw that I could find.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I went ahead and sprayed roundup today. Made me sick to look behind me and see all the bean vines that were mashed to the ground. I drove in my previous wheel tracks but the beans had bushed out enough that the tires were grabbing the vines and pulling them down. Did a little figuring in my head......my tires on the tractor are 18 inches wide and the sprayer booms are 30 foot so every pass with the sprayer I was knocking down 3 feet of beans......that's 10% of the field!


----------

